# هل لديك عقار ,,هل تبحث عن عقار,, تفضل ولدينا كل ما تريد



## انعام الجود للعقارات (30 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لاصحاب العقار والباحثين عن العقار


نرحب بعروضكم وطلباتكم 

________________

مؤسسة أنعام الجود للتسويق العقاري
الراكه الشمالية - مجمع النهدي التجاري
نستقبل عروضكم وطلباتكم عبر الجوال : 0533581309​


----------

